# Cat Pee's Everywhere



## ktkat (Oct 14, 2010)

My 9 month old cat Crunchie has (in the last 2 months) started peeing anywhere he likes, he has urinated in 4 different spots in the bedroom 2 different spots in living room and numerous times in the dining room. I have cleaned all the areas thouroughly a number of times but he keeps doing it! 

He has access to 2 litter trays (which I have seen him use) and he has access to outside (apart from at night). I don't know how to stop he and I'm reaching the end of my tether! Any one have any ideas how I can stop him?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Is Crunchie neutered.Has anything changed in is life to upset him.Has he been checked by a vet for a urine problem.Are you sure he is peeing and not spraying.Have you cleaned the area's with a product specifically for cat urine stains,sorry to bombard you with questions but it is difficult to try to advise without the facts.Do you have any other cats/pets


----------



## ktkat (Oct 14, 2010)

buffie said:


> Is Crunchie neutered.Has anything changed in is life to upset him.Has he been checked by a vet for a urine problem.Are you sure he is peeing and not spraying.Have you cleaned the area's with a product specifically for cat urine stains,sorry to bombard you with questions but it is difficult to try to advise without the facts.Do you have any other cats/pets


I forgot to mention he has been neutered and I'm pretty sure he isn't spraying it's puddles of pee. We tried a home made vinegar mixture and something called SOX that the pet shop recommended, I have scrubbed both sides of the carpet, cut up the underlay and scrubbed the floorboards to get rid of the smell. We do have another cat (his brother Kit-Kat (also neutered)). It all started when we fitted the cat flap but they both know how to use it and go in and out of it happily. It's also only Crunchie that pee's on the carpet as we caught him numerous times.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ktkat said:


> I forgot to mention he has been neutered and I'm pretty sure he isn't spraying it's puddles of pee. We tried a home made vinegar mixture and something called SOX that the pet shop recommended, I have scrubbed both sides of the carpet, cut up the underlay and scrubbed the floorboards to get rid of the smell. We do have another cat (his brother Kit-Kat (also neutered)). It all started when we fitted the cat flap but they both know how to use it and go in and out of it happily. It's also only Crunchie that pee's on the carpet as we caught him numerous times.


I hoped to find a "clue" in one of the answers to my questions but ,I'm sorry,Im stumped.I can only "suggest" that it could be stress related.Is there a bully cat in the neighbourhood stopping him from toileting outside(grasping at straws here)Hopefully someone with more hands on experience will be along shortly.It does sound stress related ,but as to why ,I havnt a clue.I hope for you and Crunchie you get to the bottom of it(terrible pun)

Has he been checked for a urine infection.


----------



## ktkat (Oct 14, 2010)

No stress at all infact if there was any bullying taking place it would be Crunchie being the ringleader! both kittens still come inside to use their litter trays and then go back outside to play etc, where he has been weeing in the dining room is only approx 18" from a litter tray so if he had a urine infection not being able to get to a tray quick enough isn't an excuse. I am now at my wits end how to solve this problem, my partner has now said he has had enough and unless the problem is resolved Crunchie will be taken to the RSPCA for re-homing.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear you're in a difficult position and that your cat is threatened with rehoming (or possible euthanasia in view of how many unwanted cats there are). You need to take prompt action, when your cat is indoors confine him into a small area of the house with his tray (bathroom or kitchen maybe) until he is only weeing in his tray and do not let him have the run of the house until he is being clean. Only allow him elsewhere in the house when you are able to watch him like a hawk.

I know it sounds harsh but believe me it works and sometimes only takes a matter of days. I had a cat who even weed on the duvet and it drove us to distraction but he was properly housetrained very quickly using this method, and your cat already understands how to use a tray.

Maybe you also need to deal with any residual odours in the places where your cat has weed so that he's not attracted back to them. I've always used temporary physical barriers but someone will be able to advise you on cleaning methods that actually work as far as the cat's concerned.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ktkat said:


> No stress at all infact if there was any bullying taking place it would be Crunchie being the ringleader! both kittens still come inside to use their litter trays and then go back outside to play etc, where he has been weeing in the dining room is only approx 18" from a litter tray so if he had a urine infection not being able to get to a tray quick enough isn't an excuse. I am now at my wits end how to solve this problem, my partner has now said he has had enough and unless the problem is resolved Crunchie will be taken to the RSPCA for re-homing.


Hi ,you say that Crunchie is weeing 18 inches from his tray,this could still be an infection.Often cats will not pee in their tray because they associate any pain felt while urinating, with the tray, so look for somewhere else to go(in the hope that it wont be painful)My advice would be to take him to the vet for a check to rule any U.T.I.'s out.Is it possible to go back to the way things were before the cat flap,I know it is not what you want but ,if,as you say this all started at the same time as you installed the cat flaps,there may be a connection.The only way to try to prove yah or nay is to rule them out.Please keep us updated,maybe someone else with a better insight into cat behaviour will come along with a solution.

Perhaps you could put down a third tray.The recommended amount of trays is 1 per cat and 1 spare,it wont hurt to try.You could also try some of this http://www.preciouscat.com/ in the third tray


----------



## ktkat (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for your replies, at the end of the day I think it is a case of Crunchie will wee where he feels like! he will happily use either tray for a wee for a few days when he feels like it whether it be over night when left alone or infront of us, they have for a couple of weeks both been restricted to the kitchen/diner with access outside during the day and 2 litter trays, yet he still on occasion will wee on the carpet. I will get a sample of wee and have it tested by the vet to rule any infection out though.


----------



## ktkat (Oct 14, 2010)

My partner managed to get a sample of wee from Crunchie last night and kept it in the fridge until today when he dropped it off at the vet for testing, the vet called around 5.30 this afternoon to confirm there is nothing showing, no infection or anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

ktkat said:


> My partner managed to get a sample of wee from Crunchie last night and kept it in the fridge until today when he dropped it off at the vet for testing, the vet called around 5.30 this afternoon to confirm there is nothing showing, no infection or anything out of the ordinary.


That's good news. Have you tried Buffie's suggestion of actually locking the catflap for a while in case that's causing stress?

If that still doesn't work, though it may well do so as it's an excellent idea, then I'd repeat my earlier suggestion. Maybe the kitchen/diner is not a sufficiently confined space for retraining your cat to be clean, so I would restrict him to the bathroom or perhaps the hall when he's not under supervision, or whatever is the smallest place you have, so it massively reduces his choice of places to pee. It should only be a very short-term measure.


----------



## Seffi (Aug 23, 2010)

our kitty peed in a few places outside his litter tray , no way nr as bad as crunchie mind you, but we were told by our vet not to worry too much and clean up any accidents with Non-Bio washing powder as when u try and clean with anything else, it will just change the smell - making the cat think that another has been in the house and marked its territory, as it were. 
Havent had any since so gotta say the vets advice was great! Worth a try perhaps!??


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

try Cat attract litter - worked for my boy. Also Feliway Diffuser.


----------



## ktkat (Oct 14, 2010)

After changing the type of litter, limiting both kittens to one room (with access to outside) and also a felliway difuser it worked........for a couple of weeks  I caught Crunchie mooching about beside the sofa so shooed him out, i then patted the carpet to check it was dry and the little **** started to wee on my hand!  
My partner left them with access to the lounge for about 1 min the other day and came back just in time to catch Crunchie walk out from beside the sofa, a check of the carpet revealed a warm wet patch  
Crunchie made a fast exit for the cat flap knowing full well he had been naughty, he was shut outside by my partner for around 30mins in the cold which may or may not have had some effect on his behaviour. 
Aside from everything we have tried we can't think of what to try next.

p.s the other kitten Kitkat has no problem and isn't bothered in the slightest about walking across the tin foil we have put down behind the sofa to deter Crunchie from going there.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

ktkat said:


> After changing the type of litter, limiting both kittens to one room (with access to outside) and also a felliway difuser it worked........for a couple of weeks  I caught Crunchie mooching about beside the sofa so shooed him out, i then patted the carpet to check it was dry and the little **** started to wee on my hand!
> My partner left them with access to the lounge for about 1 min the other day and came back just in time to catch Crunchie walk out from beside the sofa, a check of the carpet revealed a warm wet patch
> Crunchie made a fast exit for the cat flap knowing full well he had been naughty, he was shut outside by my partner for around 30mins in the cold which may or may not have had some effect on his behaviour.
> Aside from everything we have tried we can't think of what to try next.
> ...


I don't know what to suggest other than starting from scratch with Crunchie again by confining him in small area till clean, physically blocking all access to areas he's weeing in, doing some research on how to completely neutralise odours (so cat can't smell them not just so humans can't) and maybe supplying additional trays once he's allowed back in sitting room, even putting a tray somewhere near the sofa or where he's choosing to wee and gradually moving it back a foot at a time to a more acceptable place like the hall.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I would also try getting another litter tray or even 2 more. It's recommended to have 1 tray per cat plus one extra. I also notice a pattern in that initially when trying something new he seems fine. So it may also be that the trays needs keeping cleaner.

What litter are you using, and how often are you scooping and/or changing the litter completely?


----------

